# How to apply Renaissance Wax?



## patmurris (Jan 18, 2012)

I just got my little Renaissance Wax pot - really tiny... I bought it because my understanding is it will protect the finish and possibly avoid finger prints?

However, i'm just wondering how to apply it... on the spinning lathe or just by hand lathe stopped? One coat or several? How much?

Thanks for sharing your experience with this product. :wink:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 18, 2012)

Pat - We put a coat on the blank while on the lathe before pen assembly.  We also use it on the pen once assembled and before shows.  We put it on the metal too as it helps to preven finger prints.  It does not take much of it.


----------



## butchf18a (Jan 18, 2012)

I apply it on lathe as final coat, lightly buffed. Like IPD I'll do a quick coat on sold pens prior to delivery. It takes very little. I bought a can of RW over 10 years ago and am still using it, and I've made thousands of pen over the years. Good piece of gear, put it in your pack.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 18, 2012)

I moisten my fingertips with a touch of wax and rub all over the pen, wait a minute then grab a soft microfiber towel and rub or "hand buff" the entire pen.  When finished wiping the pen with the cloth I see and feel a nice clean, shiny pen but have never seen any need for a second application as the wax doesn't work that way.  The beauty of this wax is that it does not create a wax buildup so any additional "coats" are not necessary, at least not that I can tell from five years of using it.


----------



## BW Design Works (Jan 18, 2012)

I use it as my final stage as well. I apply it on the lathe while it's stopped rubbing it in in a small cicular motion then let it sit for a minute. Then I turn the lathe on and lightly buff it with a clean lambs wool bonnet. Comes out nice and clean. :biggrin:


----------



## ren-lathe (Jan 18, 2012)

I put it on after assembly. A little goes a long way. Wipe on wipe off. We use it at the museum I work at. Definitely stops finger prints.


----------



## butchf18a (Jan 18, 2012)

The course of this thread demonstrates once again, as with most things, that there is no right or wrong way of doing something. One technique will work just as well as another, and just because they vary does not make one right and the other wrong. Part of what makes this hobby such fun.

jmoicbw-bidi


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 18, 2012)

patmurris said:


> I just got my little Renaissance Wax pot - really tiny... I bought it because my understanding is it will protect the finish and possibly avoid finger prints?
> 
> However, i'm just wondering how to apply it... on the spinning lathe or just by hand lathe stopped? One coat or several? How much?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience with this product. :wink:


 

Just like all other shoe polishes! Make the towel "snap" when you buff it off and you might get a tip!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 18, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Just like all other shoe polishes! Make the towel "snap" when you buff it off and you might get a tip!


 
Andy, I think you are dating yourself here.  I bet half of the IAP could not remember seeing a shoe shine booth other than in an airport.  How many remember seeing them on the sidewalks of large cities?


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> I moisten my fingertips with a touch of wax and rub all over the pen, wait a minute then grab a soft microfiber towel and rub or "hand buff" the entire pen. When finished wiping the pen with the cloth I see and feel a nice clean, shiny pen but have never seen any need for a second application as the wax doesn't work that way. The beauty of this wax is that it does not create a wax buildup so any additional "coats" are not necessary, at least not that I can tell from five years of using it.


 

THAT's BECAUSE IT AIN'T WAX, AT ALL! IT's Paraffin! The MAIN ingredient in Ren Wax is NAPTHA (distilled petroleum). Why not just put a quart of Ethyl on it!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 18, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> > I moisten my fingertips with a touch of wax and rub all over the pen, wait a minute then grab a soft microfiber towel and rub or "hand buff" the entire pen. When finished wiping the pen with the cloth I see and feel a nice clean, shiny pen but have never seen any need for a second application as the wax doesn't work that way. The beauty of this wax is that it does not create a wax buildup so any additional "coats" are not necessary, at least not that I can tell from five years of using it.
> ...


 
Worst hoax ever perpetrated on the Brits and the French:biggrin:


----------



## Papo (Jan 18, 2012)

What's Pariffin?
Sounds like something its coming to an end.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 18, 2012)

Papo said:


> What's Pariffin?
> Sounds like something its coming to an end.


 

When you see someone mention TSW (this time doesn't count), then you know the thread is nearing it's end! :biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Papo said:


> What's Pariffin?
> Sounds like something its coming to an end.


 
IT IS coming to an end. Unless Wrigleys  (Chicago)has very good representation on K Street!
Microcrystalline Wax

Doesn't jive with the new EPA Hydrocarbon "standards".


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 18, 2012)

Paraffin is the wax here in the states that granma or your mother sealed the the jelly and jam jars with when canning. You can buy it in one pound blocks 4 sections in most any grocery store that sell canning supplies. 

At one point in time it was the main wax used for candles, before all the new age waxes hit the market. It was also used with a curry comb to shave it on to tile and linoleum floors. so people walking on it would work it into the floors. That is till the Fire Marshall decided it was to much of a fire hazard in the schools to have a couple hundred pounds stuffed in the closets. 

You can buy it and most other types of wax at the big box craft stores. Hobby lobby, Micheal's Jo Anns etc  Including the clear  Mircocrystalline wax.
Paraffin in England is a liquid solvent type, on the order of what was called white gas or naphtha here.
:clown:


----------

